
Many Microsoft services inaccesible on Firefox - danieka
https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/content/problem/62465/receiving-a-sec-error-ocsp-invalid-signing-cert-wh.html
======
pawadu
What is this, 1998?

To be fair, some of those new "hip" sites barely work with anything other than
Safari (which sucks if you are stuck om a Windows 10S or Windows RT and cannot
install other browsers).

